# atv



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

nice i have a honda forman 500 4x4


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

i dont have an atv (i want one tho) but the first time i rode on a 4 wheeler i fell off of it ( someone else was driving it). i didnt get hurt tho, but it was kinda funny. i really want to ride a 4 wheeler again. :teeth::smile:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> i dont have an atv (i want one tho) but the first time i rode on a 4 wheeler i fell off of it ( someone else was driving it). i didnt get hurt tho, but it was kinda funny. i really want to ride a 4 wheeler again. :teeth::smile:


hey, the first time my brother drove a 4 wheeler, he got crazy and was going way to fast and did a turn...well he didn't have much room along the fence. well what ended up happening is he climbed the fence with it and turned it on it's side he hasn't been on one since.....nether have i........
we never got one, when we had a place for one i was too little, and now we don;t have a place for one....if we move to the mountains i am hoping we'll get one.....


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

englandn said:


> how many of you ride 4 wheelers or dirt bikes i have a 750 honda heres a pic kinda muddy tho
> 
> View attachment 400085


sweet is that u?


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a Yamaha Grizzly 700 with a 4 inch lift and 34 inch outlaws

will try and post pics later


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

07 Mule in all camo (For Wyoming)
and an older late 90's model Polaris 500.

We usually dont use the Polaris til trapping season, to check the Trap Line, and the mule is pretty much strictly for WY


----------

